# side class prize cards/rosettes



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've just fished loads out from my drawer and have a huge wedge of them. I've chucked them in the bin now and wondered what is the point in side class prize cards anyways and do any of you keep yours? 

On Saturday I didn't bother to collect my side class rosettes as I don't really need them. I just wonder do you think they should be scrapped as a way for clubs to save money? If you have your open one and best of breed then that's all that matters.

Just a thought. :confused1:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am afraid I disagree with you.

Every single one of my rossettes are important to me. I keep all of mine and display them proudly in my kitchen.
What about those people who haven't placed in their open class but might place in all of their sides - would you like to deny them the opportunity to take home their cat/kittens rossettes.

If you think about it none of us NEED them but the majority of us are very proud of them so definately want them.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you keep the prize cards too? 

I see what you mean but surely one day you'll have far too many? Esp the side class ones. 

I guess then what they should do is keep to where you collect the side class ones yourself. Then that way you can not have them if you don't want. They can then keep them for the following year. Just thinking it could save them some cash and help keep entrance fees from rising.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hii agree totally with toby and darwin.
i had my first show on sat and was so proud all my rosettes on wall and there they will stay. 8 of them. i am one very proud mum. to throw them is awful


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Some shows offer a cash reward instead of the rosette...I've kept Frankie's from when I showed her when she was a kitten


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you have been showing for years, you amass loads of them. Rather than throw them away, I have seen requests from charities for them to use as art projects for disabled children, or as prizes for different things.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i think throwing them away is a disgrace IMHO, and for anyone new to showing im sure all the side class rossettes and cards mean so much, i know they did for me when i first started showing and still mean a lot to me now im proud of everyone that has been awarded to my cats/kittens.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The cash prizes are good but they don't seem to have them at most shows. Never mind.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I have framed the rosettes what mona won and i am going to get a plaque to say which show it was and the date.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I used to keep all mine but I must admit the side class rosettes were disposed off before we came out here. I kept all the big ones though.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh dear I didn't realize throwing them out was so frowned up on. :frown: But seriously what do you do with lots of coloured pieces or card? some not always cut that neat too, lol. Prehaps yes when you go to a few first shows you think they are nice but I think you'll walls may feel up quite quickly LOL. Sorry I was just having my say and wondered what others thought and did.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mochali said:


> Some shows offer a cash reward instead of the rosette...I've kept Frankie's from when I showed her when she was a kitten


i must say what lovely pics i fell in love. i will treasure all my rosettes for ever more all on a wall


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Oh dear I didn't realize throwing them out was so frowned up on. :frown: But seriously what do you do with lots of coloured pieces or card? some not always cut that neat too, lol. Prehaps yes when you go to a few first shows you think they are nice but I think you'll walls may feel up quite quickly LOL. Sorry I was just having my say and wondered what others thought and did.


hi looks like it was never mind you just having your say. just keep the best ones out and perhaps store the rest in a box. i will in the future if get any more which would be nice i will keep best ones out plus the firsts.dont know about framing them as would have to be a very big frame


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I love my rosettes and definitely rossies for me rather than prize cards or money. Due to a rather amazing year last year I do have too many to display all of F's so I only have his opens and BOBs and Petplan and TICA rossies on display. But his sides are carefully packed away - each one is a cherished memory for me 

What I find disappointing is when clubs don't do rosettes but only do prize cards and then don't even bother to hand these out.....

I put all my prize cards in my scrap book which I have for each cat 

It's horses for courses but I think the majority of people I have spoken to prefer rosettes to prize cards or money. Certainly those shows which offer only prize cards do not have lower entry fees - in fact in the case of one I know they are more expensive!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

As I lost 2 of my cats 18months ago and both were show winners ,I would have been mortified if I hadn't something to remember them by.
there is nothing nicer to see that a cat that has done well,and I am proud of every card and rosette that they win


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi so sorry to hear of your 2 losses at least you have the rosettes to remember them by and treasure. i to lost a cat last sept who was l7 yrs old though never showed her i have my memories and pics miss her so much.
if i never show my cat again i to have my rosettes to tresure which are all on the wall will never part with them so proud


----------

